# 300+ yards.



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

im pretty consistent on hitting my drive far. i know i can hit it past 300 with the roll. 


what is the more accurate way to measure? the driving range isnt bad, but i want to know the roll and everything. at the range its like sand and high grass so the ball just stops. 

i seem to hit it strait and far at the range, but on the course... not so much :dunno:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A bit of a mickey mouse way would be with a range finder. The laser one's, you just point it at something and it gives you the yardage. If you got a buddy to help you, have him put a 6 1/2 foot nylon rod, with a flag on top, in his bag, then when you get to a par 5 have him hit his shot, then when he gets to his ball, you hit yours. He plants the flag on where your ball come to rest, you use the cheaper flag stick range finder to estimate the yardage. You get to play and find your yardage to boot.

Del


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

gotta add in all the factors of wind uphill downhill fairways ..roll wetness dryness ..the ball landing on the downslope etc ...


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

oh yeah. hah reminds me of tiger woods 07


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to have an i-golf caddy system that worked very well..if I ever get the money, I'd love to get another one.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

you dont need an exact number. your yardage to the pin should be close enough. if you find that your over 300 in all types of conditions that probably means you hit it 300. a rough estimate is all you need with driver


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

^makes sense that it would be easier to read the yardage with a scope from the ball to the pin, than it is from the tee box to the tee.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Why would you ever need to know the yardage from the tee box to the tee?


----------



## gfl (May 8, 2007)

How you guys hit 300 ? I'm still straggling to get 200


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

actual distance with your driver is pretty useless ...cuz every course is diff and plays differently...fairways run more etc ..One thing that should be important to you is Carry of your driver ..If you hitting your driver 300 with roll mostly then your carrying it probably about 250+ all depends on your trajectory. So you just wanna know your carry distance for doglegs and trouble (bunkers,hazards,etc) And probably the easiest way to find your carry yardage is on a launch moniter at a shop.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

QFL how old are you ? are you flexible strengh etc? and got a good coc'd swing?...basically if you have a good wrist coc and can hold that through your swing and unleash it all together it makes for a powerful swing...thats why charles howell and michelle wie can all hit it long ...there both small but they hold there wrist coc through there downswing then unleash it and its a really powerful move. Note: and good full shoulder and body turn is another power move .


----------



## gfl (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, will try that out


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

white_tiger_137 said:


> Why would you ever need to know the yardage from the tee box to the tee?


dohhh

i meant tee box to where the ball lands. :thumbsup:

^yeah, ive learned AFTER i can hit it pretty strait to put more power into it by using my body. a lot of people make the mistake of trying to hit if far rather than strait.. if you can hit it strait 200 then start using your body to generate more power. 

i overhear a lot of customers at the range asking the pro how they can hit it farther by using their body, and the pro simply asks if they can first hit it strait....


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Know what you mean, King..I myself used to do a lot of casting in my early days, and I thought it worked..until I figured out that's what was causing my slice, then I learned the swing I have now. The body is definently the leading force in how far the ball goes. Sure, having fast arms don't hurt..but you've got to know when to use them.


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

One thing that I personally believe is vital is that you know the 'carry' distance (how far you hit it in the air) of ALL your clubs. As you have all said...different conditions impact the total length of any shot including a drive. Still...its vital to know your carry distance with all your clubs.

I got to demo a Zelocity Pure Contact that belongs to a friend...soon after I had to get one of my own. This device uses radar to read 12' of the balls path and using the ball trajectory info and its speed it VERY accurately spits back ball speed (which you CAN easily convert to head speed) and estimated carry distance. The estimated carry distances are scary correct in my experience.

On one of the courses I play, from the tips, there is a 225yard forced carry over water. My average drive on this hole winds up about 285 but I always felt nervous because of the carry. After a few sessions with the Zelocity, and seeing how accurate it was, especially in my iron play, it helped me to remove alot of trepidation with this tee shot. Using the Zelocity I KNOW I carry my driver on average 247yds with a nice easy smooth controlled swing. Having that number and the faith that its correct...these forced carries that used to really mess with my head are a non-issue now.

So while I will agree that total distance with a drive is somewhat unimportant, in certain situations, knowing your carry distance with all your clubs is vital information to have...especially when you are wrenching down that single digit handicap.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!! What's the price? I didn't see it on the page. Thanks for locating me a new toy, toad!


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

nice. im also looking into it.

so how does one convert ball speed into clubhead speed? and distance?


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE!!! What's the price? I didn't see it on the page. Thanks for locating me a new toy, toad!


Its hella nice to have. Sure takes alot of the grunt work out of dialing in your yardages. The unit is 299.95...and can be had here.

Zelocity PureContact Golf Performance Monitor


----------



## Toad (Apr 19, 2007)

King said:


> nice. im also looking into it.
> 
> so how does one convert ball speed into clubhead speed? and distance?


Well the unit will show ball speed and carry distance. As to the carry distance...thats really what this unit does. Using on-board radar it reads ball speed and trajectory of the ball in flight and computes carry. Like I said...its VERY accurate in my experience. As to the conversion to club head speed...I know there is a fairly simple therom you can use...but I am having trouble locating it. However, the Pure Contact comes with a little laminate chart that has ball speed and corresponding club head speed.

This thing isnt a launch monitor...but for a lil box you can stash in your bag...man alive is it handy.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

nice.

finally something i can get my dad to give me money for. because he will use it too


----------

